# ICT, Critical Skill and Dependent Visa



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am an Indian Citizen, working for an MNC for last 8 years. I have got an opportunity of transfer to South Africa branch of the same company. 

If my company applies for ICT, I think my wife (also an Indian citizen) cannot work in SA - Am I correct in this?

If so is there any provision or type of WP (like Critical skill - I am an comp sc. engineer with 10+ years exp), which I can apply which will allow my wife also to work in SA. She is an electronics and telecom engineer, working on software industry for last 6+ years.

If there are no such provisions - then what can I do to ensure that my wife gets to work in SA?

Thanks for all your replies in advance.
Regards,
Dipankar


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello Again - Anyone with any information on this will be greatly helpful.

Has any expat in SA, got his/her spouse work Permit - If yes how? On a dependent visa will you be allowed to work. If not - what to do if you are looking to work.

All replies are welcome.


----------



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

This forum suffers from getting a reply. I wish I could help, but I'm in the same boat as you. I've applied for ICT critical skills and wanted to move. As far as I know, if your wife gets a job offer while you both are there, she can apply for the normal work permit. That means you need to find an employer who is willing to offer her job and wait till she gets her work permit.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

I think the best option would be for your wife to apply for a separate work permit and I believe she would qualify for the critical skills work permit. Check VFS website for more information on critical skills.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

If she qualifies for critical skills, she wont need to wait for a job offer before moving. But it will be issued for one year only, if she has a job offer prior to moving then she can get the critical skills permit for five years.

Also, if she comes on a spouse permit, I am not sure she will be allowed to work. 

I came here with my husband on my own independent work permit.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

Understood, and thanks for your replies.
My company has promised to get work permit for my wife as well, and they are following up with External council in SA, to figure out the best way forward. 

Will wait for my company to come back with info.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

our company appointed attorney has suggested that they will apply critical visa for my, but visitor visa for my wife & kid.
Later a visitor visa can be converted to work visa for my wife.
1. can my wife search for a job or more importantly get a job on a visitor visa
2. how difficult is it to convert a visitor visa to work visa.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

I am not sure that a visitor permit can be converted at a later stage anymore.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

A visitor visa can only be converted to another visitor visa not to work or study or anything else.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

****il said:


> A visitor visa can only be converted to another visitor visa not to work or study or anything else.


****il, Dave C,

I did checked with agencies at SA, and also read through the regulations laid by SA govt on the Visitor visa, and found the following:

"The exclusion in 10(6) is not absolute, an exception to the rule exist, albeit a limited one and it is found in 10(6)(b) wherein the Act provides for exceptional circumstance as prescribed. We find these in the regulations and specifically regulation 9(9) which provides that the exceptional circumstances contemplated in section 10(6)(b) of the Act shall-
(a) in respect of a holder of a visitors visa , be that the applicant-
(i) is in need of emergency life saving medical treatment for longer than three months. 
(ii) is an accompanying spouse or child of a holder of the business or work visa, who wishes to apply for a study or work visa."

This proves that my wife can actually file for a change in VISA status from Visitor visa to work visa, as she is gettign a visitor visa to travel with me as accompanying spouse. Note: I will be travelling on CSV.

Let me know if you have any other points which differs and needs to be double checked.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank D1238490 for that information, that why i like that forum. 
You always get golden information.


----------



## jeethendradv (Jan 21, 2016)

*Critical Skill Visa for Microsoft .Net Developer*

Hi,

I currently have 5 Years and 6 months of experience in IT industry. I am working as Technology Lead for an American Healthcare company in Bangalore, I am currently working on Microsoft technologies (C#, Asp.Net, SQL Server, SSRS, SSIS, etc). I am applying for SA - Critical Skill Visa and I want to start the process at the earliest.

I have two questions:

1. I am a bit confused on which occupation I want to apply (Integrated Developer or Microsoft System Engineer). The critical skills only lists the occupation and do not mention any Roles and Responsibilities for each occupation its very hard for applicant to choose the occupation. So, Does anyone has any idea on which occupation I need to choose and apply.

2. Since I am a .Net developer, How are the job prospects in South Africa? I did a quick search on SA job websites and I could see decent amount of jobs for .Net technologies. But I still want to hear from other people.

I would really appreciate anyone's response.

Thanks


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

D1238490 said:


> ****il, Dave C,
> 
> I did checked with agencies at SA, and also read through the regulations laid by SA govt on the Visitor visa, and found the following:
> 
> ...


Hi

You can apply for change of status under temporary residence permit(CSV). The documents required are same as CSV.

Also, she can search for jobs while she is on visa and if employer can provide the documents you can start the application process.

I would suggest you get the Indian PCC before you come as the charges for Indian PCC is increased.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Going to apply for CSV*

 Frndz..

Finally i have received my SAQA - 
Applied for the same on Dec18th 2015, got it on Jan 19th 2016. It took almost one month.

Then i applied for IITPSA membership and Critical skill confirmation letter.
Applied on Jan 27th 2016.
They told - membership will take 2 weeks, and additional 4 weeks for confirmation of skill.
As they told - i got my membership on 16th Feb, 
and surprise surprise...i got my critical skill confirmation & assessment approval letter in next 2 days.. that is 18th Feb. 
WOW !!! i loved it....

Now my turn to apply for CSV.... below are my questions.. 
apart from the below, can you please suggest what i need to carry:

1. CSV Application
2. Contract Letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
3. Motivation letter from SA employer (Original for display, & cert.copy for submission)
4. Undertaking letter from SA employer (Original for display,& cert.copy for submission)
5. SAQA (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
6. IITPSA membership (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
7. IITPSA critical skill assessment letter (Original for display, & cert. copy for submission)
8. Medical report + Medical certificate (in DHA approved format) - Original
9. PCC (Police Clearance certificate) - Original + Copy
10. Bank Statement - 3 months
11. Payslip - 3 months
12. Current & Previous employment details

I have all of the above documents with me...
...Need to know, 
.........what else do i need to carry along or submit...
.........Also is there anything that i need to aware of, or worry about...
.........With all of the above - how much time it takes for VISA process
.........do i need to worrk about anything...

Thanks for all your inputs in advance...

Cheers!!
Dipankar


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi ..did you get your VISA finally..unfortunately more than the answers...i have questions ..i am starting my SAQA process now followed by IITPSA and then the CSV.Meanwhile i have also applied for BV11.2 Visa as i may have to travel urgently..

Can someone confirm how much time it would take for CSV and will it help if i apply for CSV from SA on a business visa (BV11.2) rather than applying from here?
I am planning to take my family as well as dependents


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

prash.varma said:


> Hi ..did you get your VISA finally..unfortunately more than the answers...i have questions ..i am starting my SAQA process now followed by IITPSA and then the CSV.Meanwhile i have also applied for BV11.2 Visa as i may have to travel urgently..
> 
> Can someone confirm how much time it would take for CSV and will it help if i apply for CSV from SA on a business visa (BV11.2) rather than applying from here?
> I am planning to take my family as well as dependents


Section 11 are Visitor's Visas - you cannot apply off those from within SA.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

I submitted my VISA application successfully @ SA Consulate General - Mumbai on 3-Mar. They asked to to call back after 2 months. Don't know if I would get it any earlier.

---- How I can do a check on status - apart from calling the consulate, is there any online status check mechanism.
---- How will they (Consulate people) communicate with me - by emails or Phone calls?

Once i get my VISA, have to apply for my Kid's and Wife's dependent visa, heard from SA consulate that- this process, takes max 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

One more update:
Got to know from SA consulate in Mumbai - that they have stopped accepting CSV unless you have the skill assessment letter from IITPSA. 
Even if there is directive 22, still they will not accept, bcos, it seems that of late there are lot of frauds which is happening, 
So just a CAUTION - for all those, who are going to apply for CSV - Please ensure that you have the assessment of Skill, else they might return you back......


----------



## D1238490 (Oct 28, 2015)

*got csv*

Friends,

Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.

Now i have applied dependent VISA for my Wife & kid. Hoping to get it in a week or two.

Cheers,
Dipankar


----------



## gurucsv1 (May 23, 2016)

*HI Dipankar*



D1238490 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally - Yesterday i collected my CSV (issued for 5 yrs, till 2021).
> I applied on 4th Mar, and the VISA was granted on 30-Mar. I must say that was quick w.r.t. average time taken by Mumbai Consulate is 60 days.
> ...


What is the steps required to get dependant visa for my spouse and 2 kids?I also got CSV and looking frwd your reply so that I can follow those steps .

Thanks!
GURU


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Yea got to know.planning to get SAQA/IITPSA from SA and would do CSV from india..Heard Delhi consultate is faster then Mumbai ..how is it so? and how it needs to be decided which consulate to apply .is it based on local address in India


----------

